# Eurotunnel monday morning



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

Am getting the 6.30 tunnel on monday morning....plan to drive down to Folkstone o sunday night....any suggestions as to where to park up for the night??
Many thanks


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

You could always turn up at the tunnel early, and hopefully get an earlier crossing. That way you could spend the night in Calais...........like we are doing on Sunday night/Monday morning

Doug


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

dont rely on it, my mate who crossed back at the same time as us arrived a day early. ET wanted 140 euro to let him go early. He ended up camping overnight rather than pay the money. Whats most annoying is he could see the empty trains leaving from his camping spot.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If the trains are in the same price band and there is room, they will normally let you travel. But they are not compelled to.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

anyway back to he original point. 
if you want to go past folkstone can I recommend the spot at St Mary at Cliffe. Nice and quiet and fantastic views in the morning


----------

